# We haven't had a pet thread in a while



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are Eddie (big) and Lou (little) having a nap this evening. Lou is normal sized (about 9-10 pounds) Ed is a Ragdoll and weighs close to 20 pounds. He's a big boy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

As babies:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

And our big girl:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Did someone say pet thread?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

double post


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

didn't learn my lesson post.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLrmsVXj71l/


__
http://instagr.am/p/zs87mNibN1/

''We''also have two horses, but we shan't get onto that topic.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Had a busy day. Dee-Dee & Chloe.

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Da kitty


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Buddy, Goof, Dink, etc... 









Noodles...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Buddy, Goof, Dink, etc...
> 
> View attachment 34329
> 
> ...


Aren't they all, LOL.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is Bella


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's the dipshit dog.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

And here's the awesome little bunny we actually found in the backyard. He was really cool, and then the dipshit dog killed him. I love animals, but the dipshit dog is not very high on my list.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Did someone say pet thread?
> 
> View attachment 34257
> 
> ...


And i thought ours was big baby !!! LOL.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here you go.
View attachment 34369


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As usual George Armstrong Cat beats Otis Dog.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Our dear departed Rosie, myself, and Cosmo.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

And Otis.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

And Cosmo in his element.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Mooh said:


> And Cosmo in his element.


Swimming & stick to fetch & chew. Awesomeness!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

chillin' watchin' tube


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, i would post a pic or something, but photobucket is down


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that too. I wonder if it still part of that big DDoS thing on the weekend. I had to start an Imgur account.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Great pics and cool dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kids checking out their new space


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm surprised by the amount of cats posted!

The wife and I are slowly doing research on getting our first dog. Neither of us had one growing up, so it will be an experience haha. Most likely going the rescue dog route.

Keep posting!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my pup, Neo!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of cats posted!
> 
> The wife and I are slowly doing research on getting our first dog. Neither of us had one growing up, so it will be an experience haha. Most likely going the rescue dog route.
> 
> Keep posting!


Good for you guys. You wont regret it especially a rescue. Pets will see you through some of the best and worst times in your life. Unconditional love.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zurn said:


> Here's my pup, Neo!


Good looking dog, looks a bit like a border collie and a bit like a bernese, and blue eyes, wow.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

zdogma said:


> Good looking dog, looks a bit like a border collie and a bit like a bernese, and blue eyes, wow.


He's a Bernese Mountain dog and he actually has one blue eye and one brown!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fine, Rosie...like anyone wants to see you


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My younger brother's girlfriend has a Husky/Wolf cross that just had 3 pups. Should be ready to go about Xmas time. From what my Bro says the mom has a good temperament but he's not too sure about the dad. He's Wolf/Rotti.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some amazing animals in this thread!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey! I can play in this thread now.

This is Willy. We got him on Friday. He's a Birthday and anniversary gift for my wife.
Willy is a conure, a medium sized parrot.
He's 10 weeks old now and is getting along well. He's comfortable with people and loves to play.
He nips at fingers a bit sometimes, but not hard and is learning to not do that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is my daughter's dog, an Alaskan Malamute. I took this four years when he was 10. He is over 14 now and still going, though he is definitely showing his age. The average age for these dogs is 10.8 years. He must be around 100 in dog years right now. My nickname for him is "Puppybrain". And he is a big suck, unless you, were, a racoon, skunk, possum, blue jay, or magpie. His parents were from the Yukon and this breed don't like small animals.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Everybody's who's posted photos is going to make me use up all of my "Likes" so I'll just say I like all of the pets that have been posted here. Keep them coming.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

my buds. Black is over 15 and Yellow is 5. Great dogs.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> This is my daughter's dog, an Alaskan Malamute. I took this four years when he was 10. He is over 14 now and still going, though he is definitely showing his age. The average age for these dogs is 10.8 years. He must be around 100 in dog years right now. My nickname for him is "Puppybrain". And he is a big suck, unless you, were, a racoon, skunk, possum, blue jay, or magpie. His parents were from the Yukon and this breed don't like small animals.


I have a Mal as well (also skating on July ice at the age of 14)...before i got her I used to think dogsledding etc was cruel...but theyre such a powerful animal and love running/pulling so much.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's Chat (it's mean cat in french, we are lazy owners).
He is 10 years old now, the only things he doesn't hate it's my girlfriend, food and sleep.
At least he doesn't care about guitar cord!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I have a Mal as well (also skating on July ice at the age of 14)...before i got her I used to think dogsledding etc was cruel...but theyre such a powerful animal and love running/pulling so much.


You never take these dogs for a walk. They pull you. Pulling seems hardwired into Mals. And Running? Never leave a gate open with these animals. They will bolt at the sight of an open space. And they will run and run and run.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> (...) And Running? Never leave a gate open with these animals. They will bolt at the sight of an open space. And they will run and run and run.


Name your dog Forest Gump and we have a win-win situation!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Name your dog Forest Gump and we have a win-win situation!


My Daughter named it 14+ years ago. I have gotten used to it, though I didn't like it at first,... Axl.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Name your dog Forest Gump and we have a win-win situation!


If I ever get one, it's going to be Forrest.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> (...) And Running? Never leave a gate open with these animals. They will bolt at the sight of an open space. And they will run and run and run.


Name your dog Forest Gump and we have a win-win situation! 


Robert1950 said:


> My Daughter named it 14+ years ago. I have gotten used to it, though I didn't like it at first,... Axl.


Oh, the struggle!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my new assistant "Ratcat". A Ragdoll, she follows me around the house and always plants herself right in the middle of whatever I'm doing at the time. We got Ratcat and her male friend "Rudy" about 2 months ago now from the local rescue.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"Know your pecking order"

















Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> View attachment 35441
> 
> This is my new assistant "Ratcat". A Ragdoll, she follows me around the house and always plants herself right in the middle of whatever I'm doing at the time. We got Ratcat and her male friend "Rudy" about 2 months ago now from the local rescue.


Watch yourself...
How to Tell if Your Cat is Plotting to Kill You - The Oatmeal


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> View attachment 35441
> 
> This is my new assistant "Ratcat". A Ragdoll, she follows me around the house and always plants herself right in the middle of whatever I'm doing at the time. We got Ratcat and her male friend "Rudy" about 2 months ago now from the local rescue.


Rags are strange guys, ours is unnaturally calm and friendly and always underfoot. Does yours "go floppy" when you pick her up? Ours does and he is so big it makes him almost impossible to carry, its like lifting up a 20 pound bag of jello


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Rags are strange guys, ours is unnaturally calm and friendly and always underfoot. Does yours "go floppy" when you pick her up? Ours does and he is so big it makes him almost impossible to carry, its like lifting up a 20 pound bag of jello


This one does a little bit. Not to the extreme of the cat in video, just enough to make it a challenge to pick her up.  This is our first Ragdoll. We got one because of the breed's people friendly reputation. Our other cat is just a big old friendly tabby. Gold with gold eyes.

We were trying to replace an irreplaceable cat that passed away this past summer. I'm a dog guy, but that one cat changed my opinion of all cats. I have never known such a loving animal. Even my dog felt the loss and after systematically walking me down every street in town looking for "her cat", she also passed away 2 weeks later. (11 year old Sheppard, so she was due)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> Watch yourself...
> How to Tell if Your Cat is Plotting to Kill You - The Oatmeal


she does look like she's plotting my demise in that picture. You should see her in the dark when those big blue eyes glow red.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Santa brought our 3 kids 2 kittens last year, sadly one has passed. 








This one is alway within arms reach, even waits by the bathroom door for me as I get ready every morning. 








This little girl fell ill just a few week after this picture, I forget the name of the virus but the vet said there was nothing that could be done to save her. Withered away very quick.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Vally said:


> View attachment 34345
> Here is Bella


Bella is just absolutely gorgeous. Tell me a bit about her pls. Where did u get her? How old? Stupid pet tricks, does she do any?

I have had Dobermans for 25 years. There one of the best, loyal and very intelligent breeds to own. Waiting for our puppy soon to come!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

We had to give the service dog we were training to the next people, my dog Chloe (left) was devastated.
Here today is the newest member of the family, Kitty. 10 wk old RottieX. 


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

He's a wiener dog!! What do you expect??!! LOL - ourwiener dog has done thesame thing with chip bags, cookis bags and large yogurt containers.
Just as a note to everyone here please be careful with these chip and cookie bags. My wife works at a vets office and there have been DOA dogs brought in having got into chip bages when the people folk have been out. The bags are air tight.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Just two gorgeous animals. I could spoil both of them to death!
> We had to give the service dog we were training to the next people, my dog Chloe (left) was devastated.
> Here today is the newest member of the family, Kitty. 10 wk old RottieX.
> 
> ...


I could spoil both of them rotten! Just beautiful animals. I love all dogs. Big, small it doesn't matter.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This dog' name is Buddy, he's an abused rescue, shepherd, border collie malamute mix. The parrot is an African gray named Merlyn. (yes he can talk, can you fly?) The cat is Willow another rescue.


----------

